

How to Model Viral Growth: Deriving the Viral Carrying Capacity - rahulvohra
http://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20121011190820-18876785-how-to-model-viral-growth-simple-loss

======
scottfr
I put together an implementation of their simple model at:

<http://insightmaker.com/insight/2972>

You can play with the different parameters and growth rates in this model to
see the results. It wouldn't be much harder to add the features of their other
models.

~~~
rahulvohra
Wow, this is cool :)

Mind if I add a link to it from the post?

~~~
scottfr
Sure, I also commented on your post with a link.

